# Texas Style!



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Htown and I worked out a trade - Anejo Sharks for GOF's,ESG and a FFOX Lancero. Well I found out today that things are Bigger in Texas! He hit me with a bottle of D.L.Jardine's "Texas Champagne" hot sauce & a "Texas Chili Works" box. I can't wait to make a big pot this saturday:whoohoo:The smokes I recieved are awesome, but he pounded me with Outstanding tag-a-longs too! Here's the list-

2-GOF by carlito
Ashton ESG 21 yr. salute
Forbidden OpusX Lancero!
ERDM robusto (cc)
Gurkha Nepalese Warrior
Cohiba siglos (cc)
San Cristobal belicosos (cc)
Partagas Limited reserve 1997 Decadas tubo

Mike, Thank you so much for the Great trade and I definatly got the better end of it*


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

The stars at night are big and bright....


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

thats good eaten ther!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Chili sounds good but those smokes look great David nice catch bro


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

I dunno about the GOF's, but that Partagas is kick a$$ good!!

...deep in the heart...


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

I simply love it! This rocks


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice!!!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great work Htown!!! Love the add ons


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## tekhnu (Jun 10, 2007)

very, very nice!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Wow I said Htown won in his thread but you got some great smokes as well. Just remember there are no beans in Texas chili!


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

Nice smackdown!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

tx_tuff said:


> Wow I said Htown won in his thread but you got some great smokes as well. Just remember there are no beans in Texas chili!


Yep, hands down the winner in this horse race. No beans going in the pot!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

OMG what a Trade Very nice


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

That Opus is massive.... also chili is amazing.


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

Way to represent Texas! That's a hell of a trade right there.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

OMG what a spicy Trade


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Htown definitely representing! Good job!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

very nice trade


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

:arghhhh: What a bunch of great cigars!!! GOF & ESG especialy!! I hope to smoke these once!!!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Very nice!!!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Very cool now I'm in the mood for chilli thanks guys:roflmao:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

wow! Nice trade. Hey htown, need any more sharks? LOL


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Damn man, I love chili!

Awesome sticks too!


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Great trade...way to go HTown


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks anyway:dribble: 


deuce said:


> wow! Nice trade. Hey htown, need any more sharks? LOL


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Dave-

me and Jitzy will be over tomorrow night-Heat up that big pot will ya-We're bringing the beer-(If only..........)


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

:dribble: I think that says it all


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

:dribble::dribble::dribble: Love the smokes!!! :dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Awesome trade!!


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Nicely done Htown. Great cigars


----------

